# Grass seed type question



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello all I was at my local rural king and noticed this new tttt seed they had anyone have any experience with it. Just curious it's not a bad price and I can pick it up locally


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Disclaimer: I am not claiming to be an expert on this subject, but have been currently looking into tttf seeds and varieties for my own current project.

One: Price is very reasonable.
Two: The variety Hounddog8 turned in very good performances in the 2016 NTEP program (if I am reading the tables correctly. Very confusing, but in each category, it is not far down from whatever the top for that site is and almost always above 6 [acceptable] except in trials where even the best isn't very good)
Three: I am going to look into whether there is a Rural King near me here in St. Louis and see if I can get a bag of that seed.

Let us know how it works for you, if you try it. Note it is a monoculture , single variety, with the pros and cons of that.

Edit: They are near here and their website shows a four way tttf blend and a five way tttf with one fine fescue variety.
Aggressively priced south korean made tractors too.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

I was looking to add Houndog 8 to my mix when i overseed this fall. Did good on the local Ntep for NC (Raleigh) which is a hot and humid location. I think you got yourself a good deal / find there man.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

My nearby Rural King just got them in(40 bags) and the garden guy was happy to hear that it did well in the NTEP trials.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I know its in a nice TTF blend youc an get here locally from https://protimelawnseed.com/ And they only sell top rated seeds.


----------

